

Hug a Hacker Today - jasonlbaptiste
http://snackfeed.com/videos/detail/13225704-d22b-102b-aa95-00304897c9c6/Hug-a-developer-today---

======
jncraton
This is a great video, but I don't think that it qualifies as hacker news. I
love humor as much as the next guy, but that isn't what I generally come here
for.

~~~
trickjarrett
True. But it's hacker centric humor so I am alright with it.

------
psymar
Clever video nails developer dilemmas

------
Tichy
so much self pity...

------
goldman37
nice j.

------
myasmine
funny video

